
Linux 2.6.37 - Linux Kernel Newbies - mattyb
http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_2_6_37
======
requinot59
For the french people out there, a summary of the main new features is
available here: <http://linuxfr.org/2011/01/05/27723.html>

